# Solved: Ubuntu WLAN



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I'm kinda stuck. I'm an experienced windows user, and I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a PC. I want to get it to work wirelessly, and I have a D-Link DWA-110 Wireless adapter.

How can I do this? I have no idea how to use terminal, so please go easy!

I have downloaded two drivers, one called the 2008 Linux RT73 STA or similar, and another called ndiswrapper utils and common .deb

I still haven't figured out how to install either of them. HELP!

Thanks,


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at "Can't connect with D-Link DWA-110 Wireless USB adapter" on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786584


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Got here in the end, and I solved the problem.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236

Thanks!


----------

